# Loft Almost Finished



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the loft almost finished. All I have left to do is trim work in theYB section. Here are some photos.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW! I feel like such a low life! the term Luxury comes to mind. NICE Loft, and well done! Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

The only thing missing, is pigeons!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> WOW! I feel like such a low life! the term Luxury comes to mind. NICE Loft, and well done! Dave


My thoughts exactly Dave!...I like the new aviaries, gives it more of a loft look, lol. What's up with the names on the nest fronts? What significance do they have? sorry for being nosey....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

My guess he /she is a Racer. That is what they do for, Thor. and harness racing horses Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

So the birds from that nest box would be raced under that name?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nah, it just gives some personality to the loft. Horses yes, Pigeons no, And is kind of cool.... Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ce?*



LUCKYT said:


> Nah, it just gives some personality to the loft. Horses yes, Pigeons no, And is kind of cool.... Dave


I am a little pigeon, and damn it, I know my name.Enough with the jokes!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked the name of Zeppelin Loft, because my wife and I are big Led Zeppelin fans. The brass signs on the nest fronts are titles of some of their songs.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It will not be that long before birds are living in there, and pooping all over the place.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Fbirdie82, I showed a Pic. of it to my birds and they are ignoring me now.... Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I picked the name of Zeppelin Loft, because my wife and I are big Led Zeppelin fans. The brass signs on the nest fronts are titles of some of their songs.


Very nice! Thanks for clarifying....my birds are also drooloing over your loft!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of you with the kind words


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> I picked the name of Zeppelin Loft, because my wife and I are big Led Zeppelin fans. The brass signs on the nest fronts are titles of some of their songs.



i luv kashmir but where's "the stairway to heaven".


kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

My birds aren't getting anywhere near the computer to see your loft. It's amazing! My, how the other half live!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

As Brummie says you now just to put pigeons there and get some poops all over the place! I wonder if pigeons feel envy. Some of my pigeons go to our windows and peek inside and want to get inside the house. I told them they have to stay on their loft.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Well that is one awesome loft...I say that must be a condo of pigeons...How much to stay/night...Any free breakfast ...With name tags too...Led Zep rocks...


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Somehow, I have a problem with crap on my idol Led Zepplin. Beautiful Loft, but should you not use Skinner, (Free Bird). All jokes aside, beautiful loft and my birds will be flying up for vacation next week.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

So this is how a pigeon loft look like if Led Zepplin has pigeons! You rock!


----------



## pigeoncrazy (Aug 28, 2008)

That's awsome job. My birds would be jealous when they see your loft.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

When will you be filling that Luxury Loft with pigeons?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hopefully within the next 2 months.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW
your loft is Boardwalk or Park Place and mine is Baltic Ave LOL
very nice loft!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rock on! new pigeon loft!, have'nt thought about zepplin' since I was in 10 th grade.....It shows you put alot of care and "mula" in your loft, wish it was mine. update pics with birds in it would be enjoyable.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nice loft!!..I was wondering HOW did I miss this thread?, but I see it on the day I was out of town all day and I don't think I ever did get caught up on all the posts..........LOL
Very nicely done.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Hopefully within the next 2 months.


We would love to see pics of the new birds once you get them in! I dig your loft so much I want to send some of my birds to stay there..lol.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks again. Building this loft has been a labor of love. At my age, it will probably be my last major project. My wife is bugging me to finish, so as to build her a gazebo by the pool. Luckily, it will be a much easier task to build that.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

My wife and I are looking for a nice bed and breakfast, looks like this will do just fine.

LOL

Great work...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You better get on that gazebo! Lol.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Need a trip destination in New England????


VERY nice job!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a pic with the nest opening barrier's installed. I told my wife that these were to close the honeymoon suites when breeding season was over.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Barrier's also look notch!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some more pics of loft. I finished the OB section, and have about 1/2 day left on YB section. The pic on the wall is led zeppelin.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am so envious of this loft it's not even funny! You've gotta get somoe birds in there!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I know. I am waiting for a reply from Mike Brown about purchasing some of his Skylake Sions.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I am so envious of this loft it's not even funny! You've gotta get somoe birds in there!


and let them POOP all over that prettiness??? 
LOL....I agree............needs birds in a major way. White walls ain't pretty without a little bit a poop on em'.........


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I know. I am waiting for a reply from Mike Brown about purchasing some of his Skylake Sions.


Can't wait to see pictures! I hope you get your birds soon!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> and let them POOP all over that prettiness???
> LOL....I agree............needs birds in a major way. White walls ain't pretty without a little bit a poop on em'.........


Lol....Agreed!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I just called Mike Brown, but no answer. I tried to get a hold of Chic Brooks too, but no answer. I will just have to wait until I can talk to them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is one of the nicest and original "themed" lofts I have seen....so cool. thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice Loft-- I hate seeing a loft that clean, It makes me feel like a bad housekeeper.  Do you race already, are you joining a club? Or are you just keeping them for S**ts and giggles?
Ken


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I raced about 25 years ago, for about 2 years. I have had pigeons from age 17. I had to give them up due to my occupation. I drive truck for Wal*Mart. I am now at a point where I am home everyday, so that having birds again is possible. No, I am not with a club. I will start small and slow, and probably race futurities and one loft races.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

your loft looks great but its true it looks so naked without any birds in it or poop on the walls lol


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, you are right. Poop will definitely change the color scheme. I will take lots of photos to remember later, what it looked like in the beginning.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are 2 pics of the floor with the new vinyl flooring. I also lined the nest boxes with it also, as the shiny finish will make cleaning easier. I purchased the tile at Lowe's for a little over $50.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You are not playing around my friend! Great job! Your birds will definitely be living it up.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> I picked the name of Zeppelin Loft, because my wife and I are big Led Zeppelin fans. The brass signs on the nest fronts are titles of some of their songs.


 I was looking at some of those pictures you posted, and the brass plates, and pretty nest boxes. Are you going to have music piped into the loft ? I'm not so sure that Led Zeppelin would be the best choice, but they do enjoy music. 

I did get a kick out of the photos, it does look real pretty. I havn't studied all of them that closely, but how do you have the ventilation set up ? It looks as if you have it sealed up and air tight, with the doors, windows etc.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The back wall has 3 vents, and the front door has a slide up window, and I installed 1/4" hardware cloth on the outside of the door window for extra strength. Seriouly, I was thinking about rigging the front door to open, and a Zeppelin song would play. My wife thinks I am going overboard. Maybe I am!!!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

B careful not to slip on the vinyl


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

is that a gas pipe or water pipe..... inside your loft.... the one with gas shut off valve.... really nice looking loft but you gonna have a big time dust problem on that type of set up...... hardly no ventelation unless you used a vaccum when cleaning.... but nice


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> The back wall has 3 vents, and the front door has a slide up window, and I installed 1/4" hardware cloth on the outside of the door window for extra strength. Seriouly, I was thinking about rigging the front door to open, and a Zeppelin song would play. My wife thinks I am going overboard. Maybe I am!!!


Wives are sometimes good at throwing cold water on our big boy projects....some guys go through a mid-life crises thing and do bad things which can kill a marriage....and then there are pigeons !!  My wife is happy I am happy, and at home going "over board" with pigeons....instead of getting in trouble with a 20 something as my "hobby".

You have invested a lot of time in this thing, and from the looks and sounds of it, are having one swell time. Enjoy !


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a water line which feeds the automatic waterer. Yes, I have a vacumn just for the loft. If I decide I need more ventilation, my skil saw will make mince meat out of the wood siding.


----------

